
Neat Trick to make regression models robust - jacjose55
https://blog.clevertap.com/a-neat-trick-to-increase-robustness-of-regression-models/
======
prashant10
Nice article! I wanted an article on L1 norm and L2 norm. Thanks a ton for
this!

------
suniltom
love it!

